# Tomcat Support mit SLA?



## waeberd (1. Jun 2011)

Hallo Community,

erster Post... bitte seid nett zu mir 

Ich evaluiere mögliche Java Applikationsserver und bin - nebst den technischen Anforderungen - vor allem an folgender Frage interessiert:

Gibt es Firmen, die für Tomcat Serverinstallationen Support anbieten? 

Hintergrund: Wir möchten unser Produkt mit einem Java EE Server "embedded" anbieten, d.h. beim Kunden installieren und 1stLevel Support selbst durchführen. Bei Härtefällen sind wir aber auf Erreichbarkeit eines Support seitens Java EE Container-Anbieter angewiesen.

Bei JBoss gibt es die EAP Version, mit der genau so ein Support möglich wird. Gibt es eine ähnliche Möglichkeit für Tomcat? Mit Support für Kunden aus der Schweiz?

Danke & Gruss,

Daniel


----------



## Noctarius (1. Jun 2011)

Spontan wüsste ich nur openlogic:
Tomcat Support | OpenLogic

Alternativ den SpringSource tc server (der jetzt scheinbar direkt von vmware vertrieben wird):
VMware vFabric tc Server: Enterprise Tomcat Application Server for Virtual Datacenter


----------



## waeberd (1. Jun 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Spontan wüsste ich nur openlogic:



Prima. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit openlogic Support?


----------



## Noctarius (2. Jun 2011)

Nee wir haben uns immer selber um den Support gekümmert.


----------

